# breeders in Czech Republic.



## asja

Anyone know of any good breeders in the Czech Republic? I will be there for a few weeks and might look at dogs if I have time. I wasn't planning on getting another dog for another few years, but you never know.


----------



## Sunflowers

http://www.aritarbastet.cz/index_en.html


----------



## wolfstraum

Galan Naleg - owned by the guy who owns Gappay Equipment 

Stribrneho Kamene - Jana speaks good English....spent some time at the WUSV with her, the owner of aritar Bastet and the wife of the owner of Galan Naleg...

Lee


----------



## andreaB

Welcome to CZECH GERMAN SHEPHERD kennel, the home of champions
check this one too. Karel has couple litters right now. I have one of his dog here in states.


----------



## mnm

Jana Horejsi - Art z Lipin Kennel www.artzlipin.cz Breeds under kennel name Stribrneho kamene has produced several dogs that compete at National and World levels. She speaks pretty good English. Is a personal friend of mine. She was the Czech Team Captain at the WUSV this year and also in 2008. Just did a repeat breeding with my female to a dog from her kennel - Sean O'Kane's dog Max z Stribrneho kamene a 6 time world competitor.


----------



## GSDElsa

Aritar Bastet and Vikar. Have a dog from AB. Zbynek speaks decent English and is a great guy. Vit from Vikar does not speak English but his wife Jana does.


----------



## von Bolen

6 months in on my Aritar puppy. Couldn't speak higher on their quality. Can't go wrong with them.


----------



## Chris Wild

Another vote for Aritar Bastet. Have purchased 2 dogs from him. Very knowledgeable and ethical breeder who treats his customers well.


----------



## asja

Sunflowers said:


> Aritar Bastet - kennel of German Shepherds


Thanks for all the recommendations. I really was not thinking about getting another dog right now, but I looked at Aritar Bastet, and he has several young females that just look beautiful. The last dog we got (in Germany), she was a young dog when we got her, and she was just perfect, still is. I'm not really sure I'd want a puppy, so the young dogs really caught my eye. I looked up his location, and he's not far from Ceske Budejovice, otherwise known as Budweiser. Years ago Anheuser-Busch sued Budweiser over the name, and lost, because it's a place name and they have been brewing beer there since the 13th century (something like that).

My husband will think I'm nuts if I want to bring back another dog, but I did it the last time and she's the best dog now. So we'll see. Central Europe in January: on a warm day it might get up to freezing.


----------



## alexg

Chris Wild said:


> Another vote for Aritar Bastet. Have purchased 2 dogs from him. Very knowledgeable and ethical breeder who treats his customers well.


Very good looking dogs. Just one concern/question I'd like your opinion on.
Under the *litters *link:
"W" - Aritar Bastet
Birth date: 4.2.2013
s: Alli vom dunklen Zwinger
d: *Coletta *Aritar Bastet

Under the *Puppies available* link:
We are expecting new litters of our females:

In the December 2013 - Bea Little Dahlia
In the December 2013 - Tanja Aritar Bastet
In the January 2014 - *Coletta *Aritar Bastet
In the January 2014 - Jawa Aritar Bastet 

Is this a proper time gap between the Coletta's breedings? Thanks


----------



## asja

You know the European dates are reversed? The "W" litter was born February 4, 2013, that's nearly a year to the 2014 litter.


----------



## Chris Wild

Yes, that is nearly a year. Even if the dates weren't written differently and it were April and January, that's still plenty of time. Especially since a breeding in January wouldn't be born until March. But it's also important to point out that European breeding practices are different from what many people in the US would consider acceptable. Over there it is much more common to breed females more frequently than here.


----------



## alexg

Thank you asja and Chris. Very helpful.
And, yes, I know that anywhere outside of the US is dd/mm/yyyy 
And Coletta is a beauty!


----------



## gsdsar

Chris Wild said:


> Yes, that is nearly a year. Even if the dates weren't written differently and it were April and January, that's still plenty of time. Especially since a breeding in January wouldn't be born until March. But it's also important to point out that European breeding practices are different from what many people in the US would consider acceptable. Over there it is much more common to breed females more frequently than here.


Just out if curiosity, why? Is there a benefit to back to back breedings? Downside? Seeing as how a bitch has a very limited healthy breeding time, what is the downside/upside to breeding at each heat cycle?

I have heard lots if opinions on this. Some say you get better litter size when bred back to back. Some say letting a butch rest is better and she won't break down as quickly? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lhczth

Most people associate breeding back to back with "puppy farms" where they breed a bitch at her first cycle until she can no longer conceive (or is dead). If you talk to canine reproductive specialists, breeding back to back a few times then spaying when the bitch is young is actually healthier for the them. I may do a back to back breeding with Deja (who will be 5 in March), if I can figure out a way to swing it, because the male I want to use is over 10 plus I want to compete with her next year. She is giving herself a nice break (her pups are almost 5 months) so she has had a decent amount of time to recover from the last litter.


----------



## holland

I am in agility class with Medo-he is a nice dog


----------



## lhczth

This is taken from a seminar I participated in with Dr. Hutchinson in Cleveland. 



> When a bitch ovulates, whether we breed her, don't breed her, or pretend she's not in season, the progesterone HAMMERS the uterine lining for sixty-plus days. The progesterone level is NOT affected by pregnancy. In the cow for example, if the uterus does not get communication from the fertilized egg by day 16, the whole process starts over again. In the bitch, you don't have that luxury.
> Even though the bitch's body produces the progesterone, the progesterone is inflammatory to the uterine lining, so that after a heat cycle, the bitch's uterus is never as healthy as it was before the heat cycle. So we go from a normal uterus... and this start's with the first cycle of her life...to an endometritis to endometrial hyperplasia, which some of you have been asking about - this is when the uterus starts to thicken and we start to get bubbles in the lining of the uterus - these changes affect the uterine lining so much so that eventually the uterus cannot control the bacteria, and the ultimate end stage is pyometritis. ...... snip....
> 
> 
> 
> Pyo is EXTREMELY rare in a young bitch; remember, bitches do not go into menopause. Only humans and gorillas do.When a bitch's reproductive life is over she should be spayed.It's very good to spay an older bitch, because the uterus is always going to be hammered by progesterone every heat cycle.


He later goes on to recommend back to back and even back to back to back breedings because of the damage being done to the uterus and the risk of pyo as the bitch ages.


----------



## wolfstraum

gsdsar said:


> Just out if curiosity, why? Is there a benefit to back to back breedings? Downside? Seeing as how a bitch has a very limited healthy breeding time, what is the downside/upside to breeding at each heat cycle?
> 
> I have heard lots if opinions on this. Some say you get better litter size when bred back to back. Some say letting a butch rest is better and she won't break down as quickly?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It has nothing to do with the health of the dog.

The economics and culture is different, particularly in former communist countries - breeding dogs is done for cash and not looked on with the same moral and ethical issues as here...dogs are not looked upon as surrogate children as much as here. Some European countries, such as Belgium and Denmark have strict rules about how often the female can have puppies...you cannot register litters breeding every heat, and I think it is Denmark were you can only register 3 litters from any female. A Danish breeder wanted to buy a young female from me, and offered to give her back to after the three litters....I would have to fly over and get her...but he could only breed 3 litters from any female. 

Germany, CR and Slovakia don't have these rules

Lee


----------



## JanaeUlva

As to the OP's question on Czech breeders - I just got a 8.5 week old male pup from Aritar Bastet (he is now 10.5 weeks) and I have nothing but great things to say about the breeder Zbynek and the puppy Zarek. Here is a video of him bringing a go-cart tire to me. He is tenacious to say the least!! Zarek Aritar Bastet versus the Tire - YouTube


----------



## asja

JanaeUlva said:


> As to the OP's question on Czech breeders - I just got a 8.5 week old male pup from Aritar Bastet (he is now 10.5 weeks) and I have nothing but great things to say about the breeder Zbynek and the puppy Zarek. Here is a video of him bringing a go-cart tire to me. He is tenacious to say the least!! Zarek Aritar Bastet versus the Tire - YouTube


He looks like a very nice puppy. Did you have him shipped to you, or pick him up yourself?


----------



## JanaeUlva

He was shipped to me. Came out of his crate clean and spunky!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## von Bolen

My trainer, a Belgian who moved to my area recently, Bart de Gols(Sch. multiple world champion and world renowned trainer and dog behaviorist) has some interesting opinions on spaying. He doesn't spay or neuter, and all his dogs live to be 17-19 years old. I don't have the info on hand, but I've heard alot from both sides of this argument.


----------



## Espo4442

Quick run down of breeders in Czech. 
Jinopo Me- World Class breeder of serious working dogs..Jiri is the former PS breeding director 
Aritar Bastet- Zbynek is a really good guy, former vet at PS and currently still practicing so double plus from me that he values health of pups in his breeding. I was interested in a litter that I eventually passed on for a domestic breeding and Zbynek still send me friendly emails from time to time.....something most domestic breeders would never do.
stribrneho kamene- Jana speaks great English and is also very nice and honest- Breeds world level sport/working dogs. I have a son to Max and you won't be lacking in drives to say the least in her breedings.


----------



## von Bolen

My Aritar pup is doing so well in her IPO/Bitework class, that the instructor offered to buy her!


----------



## asja

So I was in the Czech Republic for two weeks. I wanted to visit breeders, but really didn't have time to drive hours away. I contacted one recommended here and asked about a young dog, and I was surprised he wanted $4,000 for an untitled year old dog. That's a fortune by Czech standards! I asked a few more questions about dogs and puppies and he never responded. I am disappointed. 

I'll probably go back to the German breeders we are familiar with. At least then I don't think I will get ripped off.


----------



## wolfstraum

Good young dogs are expensive no matter where you buy them. I have know people paying $10,000 - 15000 for young males with IPO1 level training....I have known people paying $4000-6000 for 12-18 month old males from the CR.....yes it is a lot of money but really closer to the bottom price wise for a promising male

Lee


----------



## alexg

asja said:


> So I was in the Czech Republic for two weeks. I wanted to visit breeders, but really didn't have time to drive hours away. I contacted one recommended here and asked about a young dog, and I was surprised he wanted $4,000 for an untitled year old dog. That's a fortune by Czech standards! I asked a few more questions about dogs and puppies and he never responded. I am disappointed.
> 
> I'll probably go back to the German breeders we are familiar with. At least then I don't think I will get ripped off.


Let's say a 8 weeks old puppy costs $1500. Now a 44 weeks later that includes feeding, training (even so lightly), socializing, housing, medical and basics care the price is up $2500 more. Sounds reasonable to me. It is like $8/per day to have someone else raise the dog for you.


----------



## asja

This is a female, if that makes a difference. 

It's still a fortune by Czech standards, and the breeder never responded to my questions. What I really don't like is that as soon as they realize you are not Czech (or eastern European), the price goes up. Kinda like how my car with German plates was the only one booted for no reason among a line of a dozen Czech cars.


----------



## wolfstraum

between brokers like Alpine and Eurosport reselling pups and dogs here, sometimes with huge markups and English speaking, savvy breeders using the internet to sell and export dogs I would not expect to get a bargin anywhere in Europe - the only good thing would be to meet a prospect in person and see it work before buying it.

Yea, it may be a fortune by Czech standards, but from what I understand, they know the kinds of prices paid here for imported dogs....they are probably tickled to cut out the middlemen.

About 10 years ago a friend imported a puppy from Germany, even though I KNEW from another contact that this kennel's pups sold for 600-800 euro to other Germans, they were quoted US$1500...with a hip/elbow warranty. They paid it, got the smallest pup in the litter, who did end up with HD and were then given one of the nerviest dogs I have met as their replacement. 

It is pretty much the way the dog business works.

Lee


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

I would have looked at the dog and unless it was godzilla on PCP offered him 3k take it or leave it. When you show up cash in hand people tend to be more open to negotiation. Thats probably what a broker would pay him for an untitled male with hips/elbows.

Guy at my club knows someone in Czeck who he had pick up a 1.5 year old male SL dog for about 2.5k. Dog is now on the sleeve and is quite a looker to boot.


----------



## asja

I was thinking about asking my German husband to email the same breeder in German and see what price he is quoted. 

German breeders are supposed to charge between 500-1000 Euros. It's on the SV website. It may even say 500-800, I'd have to check again. My husband contacts the German breeders we know, but neither of us speak Czech. Our last German dog was 550 Euros from a small breeder.


----------



## asja

Would there be a price difference between male and female year old dogs?


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

asja said:


> Would there be a price difference between male and female year old dogs?


 
If you look at brokers websites they seem to go about 500 less on average unless its a real nice proven female.


----------



## David Taggart

I'm sure, they will respond in English:
CATARIO MIKELS - Úvod


----------



## mnm

I would definitely recommend Jana Horejsi at Stribnreho kamene www.artzlipin.cz 
She is a personal friend and very knowledgeable with breeders and bloodlines. I didn't read the whole thread, but if you want a working puppy, I wouldn't hesitate. I currently have a 3 month old male pup available to a working home, who is out of Max ze Stribrneho kamene and my Czech Import female, that I bought with Jana's help several years ago. Unless you have personal contacts that you trust, you are just getting a crap shoot pup. They are going to keep the best for themselves or friends. Goodluck!!


----------



## SuperG

asja said:


> Anyone know of any good breeders in the Czech Republic? I will be there for a few weeks and might look at dogs if I have time. I wasn't planning on getting another dog for another few years, but you never know.


Great plan while abroad.....

Going to the source makes wonderful sense....regardless of what some breeders in here might tell you..... the horror stories etc... The imported brood stock and bloodlines used by American based breeders came from exactly the same foreign countries/breeders they suggest will overcharge you and give you a crappy dog. When you are visiting the Czech Republic and visit breeders with a quality operation, why wouldn't one take advantage?

Enjoy your time abroad and hope you find what you are looking for....

SuperG


----------



## DobbyDad

Yes going there makes wonderful sense. Ordering blindly without going there does not. Unless you know someone there to look after your best interests. That is how you don't end up with overcharged with the "crappy dog".


----------



## HuskyMal89

The OP already went....just saying. I do agree that the only three ways to import are go yourself, have reliable and trustworthy contacts to check the male and female and pups and third, import through someone in the states who you trust and has contacts in country who they trust to do the leg work to ensure best results.


----------



## wolfstraum

I have helped people import from the CR....through Jana, who I have met a couple of times personally through Marsha....both people got what they were looking for.

Pricing on some of these pups coming to the US is going to be US pricing in US dollars....the more well known kennels become business savvy and are not going to sell you pups for the equivalent of $650 (500 E) when they know people in the US sell for 1500 - 2000.....and some have broker arrangements here - such as Jinapo with Alpine...

I bought a pup in Germany from Maineiche for a friend maybe 9 or 10 years ago and she was $1500 with hip guarantee....pup failed, replacement pup was a spooky nervebag.....bought a pup from Alten Wingertshaus for myself 2/3 years ago - 600E, another $1200 in shipping, customs etc, with hip warranty (went 'a' normal hips and elbows)...Big breeder vs small one...

Lee


----------



## asja

Yes, we went to Czech and came back last month. However, we apparently are going back in July (husband's work, and he visits his family). I might look again if I have time and they are not all over the country. The main roads in Czech are good, but the secondary roads are crappy. It can take hours to get anywhere, and the country isn't even that big. It reminds me of Eastern Germany after reunification, only the Czechs don't have as much money as the Germans to fix everything. We just drove through parts of east Germany that we have driven through ten or twenty years ago,and the change was remarkable.

Anyway, change of plans! In a year from now, my husband will go back to Germany to work for one year. He is German but hasn't lived there in almost twenty years ( I lived there with him in the 1990s). So I think we should hold off on a new puppy. Next year our dog will be ten, and I don't really want to fly her back over at that age, so I might ask my parents to take care of her while we are gone. While we are in Germany, I will probably look for another puppy or young dog to bring home. 

Nearly every town in Germany has a small breeder, they just don't advertise much, and the older people often don't speak English. Just me personally, but I don't like the big name kennels, I much prefer the small breeders. The breeders we know we got two dogs from, and our dog we have now, we got when she was 18 months old. They were keeping her for breeding, but they didn't like her hip score was A2 and not A1. They said they just didn't want to breed anything less than A1, both for the health of the dogs and as a small breeder, it is harder for them to sell puppies unless both parents are A1. So we got a great dog instead. 

Sorry so long.


----------



## SuperG

Sounds like you will have plenty of time to research what is available in Europe while you will be there in the coming year. Looking through pedigree databases and finding breeders associated with the bloodlines you find desirable should be easy enough....

Here's a link to many breeders in the CR....you can search anywhere in the world with this site...in case you haven't already seen this site.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/loc...egion=&vcountry=CZ&vbreed=german_shepherd_dog

I'm a bit envious of the fact you will be able to take your time and visit many different breeders in Europe as you make a well thought out decision. I am confident you will be able to procure a tremendous dog as you make connections with the breeders abroad.

SuperG


----------

